# Help me With my dog's new habit :(



## nasim_b18 (Aug 17, 2006)

hi everyone,please some one help me with benji's new bad habit...benji is about 5 months old and he just found a new place to pee and poo on








the thing is he was not like this when i got him 1 month ago...he was paper trained and i didn't have any trouble with his poo or pee...
but since last week he has improved new habit ...yeah he started to pee on the carpet and my bed...i don't know what's wrong with him..sometimes he is in the mood to go and pee on the paper and sometimes not..especialy at night or in the morning when we're sleep..
i always give him reward when he pees on the right place and punish him when he doen't (by punishing i mean for example i don't give him attention for 1 hour and show him his poo and put him in his crate for a while ..but it doesn't work..








he is not like this when i leave him alone at home, he pees exactly on the right place...i think the problem is with his teeth,cause he has 2 milky teeth which are lose and maybe he is suffering from that...

i'm looking forward to hear from you guys 
thanks


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,
I just think they go through these little bumps (So to speak), Nemo gave us a little problem, but it was for a short time before his neutering, the only thing I can say is praise him when he goes on the pad and follow through, I know it's tough, but praise is the best way to go..



Andrea~


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Keep up the praise when he does the right thing--that is a great way for them to learn. But I've heard that showing them their accidents can sometimes make the problem worse--even reinforce them to go in that place again.







Good luck helping your baby fine-tune his potty training!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Another thought - I didn't crate train, but I've heard that you shouldn't use their crate as a time-out or other form of punishment. You want them to WANT to go to their crate, and if you use it for punishment they will look on it as a negative thing.

Also, make sure you thoroughly cleanse the area where Benji has soiled. There are specific products on the market for puppy accidents. If the area is not completely clean, they will smell the lingering odor and likely return to that spot.

Good luck and remember that he's still young, he's going to have accidents. Just be consistent and persistent.


----------



## NewMommie (Jan 19, 2006)

i have/ had that same problem with rolley. he still has accidnets even nnow.. we never know why exactly. I think most of it is the smell. But I never yell or scold him unless I catch him in the act, and always give him a treat when he does go in the right spot and i see him do it. 

He even knows it too. When he pees and thinks no ones looking he just goes and does his thing, but when he see you looking he pees and comes at you so excited for his treat. Sneaky little guy.

He's peed on my bed about 3 times!!! it was really annoying. So again I didnt scold him because I didnt see him do it.. 

I think it may be an attention sort of thing.. he may just want attention from you and he knows he can get it from peeing on your bed?!? I dont know,

but now I only let him on the bed when I'm on the bed. So far so good.. he's been good for about a month now...


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

Have you ever considered potty training your pup outside? I have nothing against diapers, pads, etc, but we have a Maltese now and had one several years ago. It is a pain to train outside with the weather etc., but sure is worth a try!! When Tucker wasca pup, EACH time he messed either way in the house, we STERNLY said "NO", and gave him a GENTLE swat on the rear with a rolled up newspaper. Then we took him outside. Sometimes he went again, sometimes he did not go. NO HOLLERING< PULLING ON THE LEASH!!! All you are going to accomplish is scaring him! If he goes, praise him, pet his head and when you go inside give him a treat. If he does not go take him in and DO NOT give him a treat. It may take weeks to train him, and you have to have PATIENCE!! Tucker stands by the door when he has to go outside. When we go away for a few hours he holds it. When we get home right away we take him out. He sleeps with us at night and the first thing I do when when I get up is let him out. He usually wets, then after breakfast he goes out and does the other. He is on a cable so he can run about 15 feet when he goes out. You have to make sure there are NO other dogs around if you leave him unattended!!! This all takes a lot of work on your part, but sounds as if your present situation is not so good. At least you can try this method and give your dog and you a sense of accomplishment.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I think training should always be POSITIVE. "Swatting" or hitting your dog even if it is gentle is inappropriate. For anyone that reads this PLEASE don't hit your dog with anything. Think if it were you. How scared would you be, being a little dog and a big human hitting you or swatting you with a newspaper or with anything else. I would be very scared if it were me. Put yourself in the dogs position. Patients and Positive training. Punishing is really Not necessary.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Have you ever considered potty training your pup outside? I have nothing against diapers, pads, etc, but we have a Maltese now and had one several years ago. It is a pain to train outside with the weather etc., but sure is worth a try!! When Tucker wasca pup, EACH time he messed either way in the house, we STERNLY said "NO", and gave him a GENTLE swat on the rear with a rolled up newspaper. Then we took him outside. Sometimes he went again, sometimes he did not go. NO HOLLERING< PULLING ON THE LEASH!!! All you are going to accomplish is scaring him! If he goes, praise him, pet his head and when you go inside give him a treat. If he does not go take him in and DO NOT give him a treat. It may take weeks to train him, and you have to have PATIENCE!! Tucker stands by the door when he has to go outside. When we go away for a few hours he holds it. When we get home right away we take him out. He sleeps with us at night and the first thing I do when when I get up is let him out. He usually wets, then after breakfast he goes out and does the other. He is on a cable so he can run about 15 feet when he goes out. You have to make sure there are NO other dogs around if you leave him unattended!!! This all takes a lot of work on your part, but sounds as if your present situation is not so good. At least you can try this method and give your dog and you a sense of accomplishment.[/B]


Richard,
Again!!! Oh lord help me.... It never ends with you...













































Andrea~


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> I think training should always be POSITIVE. "Swatting" or hitting your dog even if it is gentle is inappropriate. For anyone that reads this PLEASE don't hit your dog with anything. Think if it were you. How scared would you be, being a little dog and a big human hitting you or swatting you with a newspaper or with anything else. I would be very scared if it were me. Put yourself in the dogs position. Patients and Positive training. Punishing is really Not necessary.[/B]



AMEN!! Please don't hit your dog...with anything, for any reason, no matter how gentle...positive reinforcement is the way they learn best. Hitting and yelling associated with pottying can cause issues for your pup--maybe he will think, pottying is bad, I have to hide it. And so more accidents occur. At least this is what happened with the dog we had when I was growing up!! My mom, not knowing better, did the swat and show the dog the mess, and it just caused more problems.


----------



## UWMsGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

> Another thought - I didn't crate train, but I've heard that you shouldn't use their crate as a time-out or other form of punishment. You want them to WANT to go to their crate, and if you use it for punishment they will look on it as a negative thing.
> 
> Also, make sure you thoroughly cleanse the area where Benji has soiled. There are specific products on the market for puppy accidents. If the area is not completely clean, they will smell the lingering odor and likely return to that spot.
> 
> ...



I agree with everything Bonnie's Mommie', the crate shouldn't be a negative experience. What I do with Meli is I simply ignore her for a certain period of time, I leave her out to roam around, but I just don't give her any attention at all, I ignore her. It's hard, but after a bit I think she gets that I don't want to play or anything. Hope you find a solution, but remember to be consistent. Good Luck.

~~JoAnn~~


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Richard,
> Again!!! Oh lord help me.... It never ends with you...
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, ever notice he only posts when it comes to housetraining issues? and feels the need to point out that he swats his dog in the process? 

maybe someday, he will have something positive to say. 

until then... we continue...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=240651
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Andrea you know he sits around waiting for some poor frustrated person to post about potty training issues. He gets it, you and I both have been told, he KNOWS how we feel about his abuse of his dog.

Do what I do honey, keep the shortened version of his name in your mind then you can understand and laugh when he gets his newspaper out.

















Melanie

*


----------



## nasim_b18 (Aug 17, 2006)

thanks for your suggestions,but i still have problems with him...he is getting even worse...i don't know what to do about it..


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

hmm - i wouldn't let him in the room with the carpet that he pees or on the bed for starters. louis was doing well with the paper training but then he started having issues and we started sending him outside to go and now he rarely has issues and when he does it is usually our fault.

do you read the paper on the bed or on the floor? could he be smelling the paper in those spots and thinks it is ok to go there? i don't know how you have been teaching your dog where/how to potty, but i used the crate method and it worked great. http://www.hsus.org/pets/pet_care/our_pets...e_training.html

i also always make sure to give louis a treat when he comes in from his business so that he goes outside. now i only "crate" louis at night. he just thinks he is going to his bed and i know he is safe and sound and can go to bed myself comfortably. good luck.

i also recommend super puppy. it is a book/pamplet you can get on amazon - it is a great short book to read on dog behavior and thinking. i never had a dog before and i really think it is a great book which is simply written and easy to understand.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Start from step one. Keep in a confined space when you cannot watch her every second. Lacey was in an exercise pen when she couldn't be watched. She had many, several puppy pads in there with her. As soon as I took her out of the exercise pen she went straight outside...I carried her when she was a puppy. These little ones have little bladders. When she did her business outside I jumped, praised, gave her treats. My neighbors must have thougth I was crazy the way I praised her! If she didn't do her business, back into the exercise pen and I would try 10 minutes later if she hadn't used her pad. If she did use her pad lots of praise and treats. It takes several months to get any dog completely housetrained. Good luck. It takes lots of time and patience. Lacey is trained to go both inside and outside, but she prefers outside.


----------

